# Where can I send my 24-70mm to be worked on? (somewhere besides Canon)



## wingspan (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello. I have the older version of the 24-70mm and it's not as smooth as it once was. I live in Los Angeles and needed a sensor cleaning as well so I drove to Irvine to see what could be done. The people at Canon told me that anything having to do with opening the lens is a repair even though in this case it's a light cleaning. I told them fine but ended up not letting them do it when I realized just how high their prices have gone up. They were going to charge me $382. I decided against it because I am planning on getting the newer version later this year and I don't think I could get my money back on that investment when I sell this one.

Does anybody know of a place I can take or send this lens in California or the U.S. to get cleaned for less than $382? Thanks in advance kind people.


----------



## emag (Mar 10, 2013)

I've used Royal Camera Service near Chicago. Happy repeat customer. Never charged more than the online estimate and very fast service.


----------



## curtisnull (Mar 10, 2013)

I have used Strauss Photo Technical Service in Washington DC many, many times. They have technicians that are dedicated to certain brands. Like the Canon techs only work on Canon, etc. I have known Steve Strauss for about 30 years now and trust them. http://www.straussphototech.com


----------



## Zlatko (Mar 10, 2013)

Toshio is highly regarded for service of Canon gear:

TF Camera Repair Service
27 Brunswick Woods Drive
East Brunswick, NJ 08816
(732) 238-8806


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd be concerned that the issue with the focus ring is the common damage to the collars that guide the lens barrell as it moves. If one or more cracks, focus gets rough.
You can pay to have it cleaned, but you may then pay again to have it fixed.

Canon no longer sells parts to small camera repair shops, so even for a 2 cent part, you may have to send it to Canon or one of the very few authorized repair centers. 

This article discusses the issue with the collars:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/10/the-limits-of-variation


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Mar 11, 2013)

You might want to check with Steve's Camera's in Culver City if you haven't already.

4355 S. Sepulveda Bl.
(310) 397-0072

They do warranty work for Hassy's and Leica but they work on other camera makes as well.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmm...if you're a CPS Gold or Platinum member, you get 2 free cleanings (lens or body) per year, might be worth the $100/yr to join up, plus there are other benefits.


----------



## wingspan (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info kind people. Drizzt321, those cleanings do not include opening your lens unfortunately. I went to the Canon facility in Irvine and they said those annual cleaning only include an exterior wipe-down.


----------



## bornshooter (Mar 13, 2013)

a canon approved repairer


----------



## brattymesler (Mar 13, 2013)

you may want to check Calumet Hollywood in CA or Photo tech in NYC. Photo tech has a phenomenal reputation. Nippon is also in NYC. Any of these three are good.

www.calumetphoto.com
www.phototech.com
http://www.yelp.com/biz/nippon-photo-clinic-service-new-york


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 18, 2013)

If you join CPS gold you get 30% off all repairs. Also, they now have a hollywood repair facility for CPS Gold and Plat members only that you could then use. It might be worth the 100$ membership for you.


----------



## wingspan (Mar 27, 2013)

A little update for those thinking of sending their lens somewhere other than Canon. So I didn't want to spend $370+ for a lens cleaning, Canon's going rate just to open a lens these days.Considered a lot of places including the ones above, thanks guys. I decided on Precision Camera in El Paso, Texas. http://www.precisioncamera.com/ I sent it there for two reasons, I was in a hurry and they promised the best turn-around time and two, they were the cheapest. 

I was nervous sending them my lens because their price was so low. In part I was right. I was promised 10 day turnaround and I got it 14 days later after they had the lens for close to a week and hadn't sent me an email or called. I called and they sorta apologized and after talking to a manager, they expedited my cleaning. The work was alright but not as good as what the Canon factory in Irvine does on a good day. And they don't always have good days mind you. 

Bottom line, if you want to go a little cheaper than $370+ and don't mind waiting a few weeks to get your repair done with a passing grade, go with Precision Camera. It was something like $110 and they do open the lens up. Also, I will note that most places that take in gear have a longer turn-around than 14 days.


----------

